# My rats and Hammocks



## smellycato (Apr 7, 2007)

I didnt think that hammocks would go over well with my two crazy silly boys, but man was it a hit! ive had the hammock for 2 hours and one of my boys is already snuggled up in it. Thanks for all the advice every one!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

What kind of hammock did you get?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats great! My Bob LOVES hammocks, Jay not as much but ill see him on them once in a while. Jays fav spot is a cornor bed.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

All my ratties love hammock, my onlt chewer so fare is Takota.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

They're the best invention for rats, ever... imho  I can't believe we went so long without hammocks. Our rats are never out of them, one way or another. They curl up inside the big one on the roof, or chill out and play in the open bunk beds.


----------

